# Spot Shooter Archery in Holly



## doughboy4.6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I just wanted to let you all know that spot shooter archery in Holly put a new custom string and cable on my bow and they did a awsome job! All I know is they have some of the best customer service I have ever had. They will go a extra mile and a half to make sure you are happy. So if you are looking for a good archery shop this is your place.


----------



## Stealth Outdoors (Jun 13, 2008)

you must have seen Don, or Jim the owner. Yeh, their customer service is good.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

He runs a good shop.....I send all my Traditional customers his way.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm happy with there service.


----------

